# Stone, Strap or ?



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2006)

What do you use to sharpen? 

Do you use a different method for a certain kind of blade / grade of steel / finish?

Why do you prefer what you prefer?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

I use rods on my recurved blades, and I have three grits of japanese stone for my straight edged knives.  It is all stone or synthetic stone, I've never tried a strop.

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 16, 2006)

you name it...

I've got a Lansky (the one with the stones and angle guide), a variety of whet-stones, both oil & water, one of the Spyderco sharpmaker sets (the one with the triangular stones), and several crock-sticks of various grits.  I use different ones depending on the knife and the amount of material that needs to be removed.  I keep my knives extremely sharp and "touch them up" often so I seldom need to use more than a fine-grit rod.  If they are in bad shape; which usually only happens when someone else uses them (or when I buy something new and am not satisfied with the edge) I move up to the stones.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 16, 2006)

My husband and I bought my father in law a "knife sharpening kit" about 5 years ago for xmas.  It has a strap, rod, etc. in it.  He hasn't even opened it.   He still uses the same stone that he has had for many years and all his knives are razor sharp.  Many years of knife sharpening has made him really good at it.  I guess like everything else, practice makes perfect.  He sharpens ours for us.


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 16, 2006)

I have always used a stone or a rod.

I have a question though.. How do you guys sharpen knives with serrated edges?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> I have always used a stone or a rod.
> 
> I have a question though.. How do you guys sharpen knives with serrated edges?


 
I don't, its not worth my time.

I have some rods that I could use, but its way too much of a pain.  None of my carry knives are serrated, and almost all of my kitchen knives are straight edged, and the edge on the bread knife lasts forever.

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 16, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> I have always used a stone or a rod.
> 
> I have a question though.. How do you guys sharpen knives with serrated edges?


Pretty much what Blindside said, it's not worth the effort.  The Spyderco sharpening set is designed to sharpen serrated blades but it's still a pain.  The only serrated knife I carry is one of my Enduras that has a 50/50 edge and I only bought that one because I got such a great deal on it ($25.00 NIB).  I much prefer a plain edge.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 17, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Pretty much what Blindside said, it's not worth the effort. The Spyderco sharpening set is designed to sharpen serrated blades but it's still a pain. The only serrated knife I carry is one of my Enduras that has a 50/50 edge and I only bought that one because I got such a great deal on it ($25.00 NIB). I much prefer a plain edge.


 
My Spyderco Sharpmaker does the trick for most serrated edges....and almost all my sharpening needs actually.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 17, 2006)

I've spent a lot of time and money looking for that perfect sharpening system.  Now I spend two bucks a knife when I take them to this Amish gentleman who gets them sharper than when I first purchased my blades.  If they need touched up between sharpening, i use an oval diamond honing steel.  Works good for me.


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I guess I will take the advice and not really worry about it, I only have one with a serrated edge anyway, it is a Spyderco. Thanks for the input.


----------

